# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The Planted Tank Image Hosting...



## Fender963 (Dec 25, 2005)

My name is Kyle I'm the owner/webmaster of www.plantedtank.net. I recently started an image hosting service for those who are looking for a cheap, yet reliable place to host their images. It currently costs $1.99 for 25 mb of space, unlimited transfer, and an unlimited number of images (under 25 mb).

If you are interested and would like some screenshots and more information..

Click Here!

Thank you,
Kyle


----------



## Fender963 (Dec 25, 2005)

My name is Kyle I'm the owner/webmaster of www.plantedtank.net. I recently started an image hosting service for those who are looking for a cheap, yet reliable place to host their images. It currently costs $1.99 for 25 mb of space, unlimited transfer, and an unlimited number of images (under 25 mb).

If you are interested and would like some screenshots and more information..

Click Here!

Thank you,
Kyle


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks Kyle!


----------

